# Slow walking



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

We've visited the expatforum a number of times and decided it was about time we took the plunge and registered. One of the reasons for this was that we'd see an interesting thread started by one of the members and then click on their name to see what else they had written but were unable to, as we were guests. (Quite rightly too) Anyway, here we are and although we've introduced ourselves in the relevant thread, I thought it would be good practice to open a thread and explain the name we chose. The slow walkers. 

It all started in 2012, when we bought an excellent walking book for the Axarquia region. There were many walks, all of them very appealing but easily reduced down by looking for the following criteria:-

Distance 10km maximum (give or take)

Effort/exertion rating (ideally 0 but the lowest started at 1)

I should add, that we were real beginners to walking in Spain and not the fittest couple to have set out with wild abandon.

So, left with only three walks in the book, we opted for a coastal walk, with a rating of 1 and a distance of 5km. The very nice man, who wrote the book gave us an estimated time of 2 hours and off we set, up a gentle slope and towards the sea. It was all going swimmingly (not literally) until we reached about halfway on the circular route, when we encountered, which for us was something like the Eiger. Turning inland from the coast, we began to walk/climb up the concrete road. It was then that Mrs Slow took what was to be the first of many "View breaks" and I can't say I wasn't pleased at this development. 

Another first was to follow, when after starting to walk again, I'd been chattering away to her for what seemed an age, with no reply, I asked if she was "Ok?" The reply was a rather breathless but firm "Can't talk, walking." At the next view break, Mrs Slow managed to tell me that she was concentrating so hard on survival, that all else was blocked out. She did point out that the walk was certainly not a 1 on the exertion rating. Her assessment was quite a bit higher than the maximum 5 ratings, that some walks got. As we were past the point of no return, on we slogged until reaching a wooded area. Again, Mrs Slow pointed out her exertion rating for the walk, as the GPS first took us left for about 30 metres, before saying we should be going the other way and after turning back, it decided it liked the first way better. Eventually it sorted itself out and we crested the hill to a splendid view of the sun beginning to set. We had to put a spurt on, as we weren't that close to the end of the walk but there wasn't that much in the tank for yomping, so we just put one foot in front of the other and began the descent back to the start. (I think it was at this point that wild abandon left us but it may have been before that when the GPS became indecisive.)

The light became less and less but the good news was that Mrs S could speak and reminded me on more than one occasion that this walk was not a 1.

Finally, we made it back to the start, three and a quarter hours after setting out on a beautiful December day. The book has been amended (by Mrs S) to an exertion rating of 5 and the words "NOT LEVEL 1." 

We've managed some other walks from the book since then and it's still clear our fitness levels are lacking. Hopefully, if our plans work out, we'll be spending three months at a time in Spain and the walking will become easier but as Mrs S now says, "The views are breathtaking but you do have to put the effort in."


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. An interesting and entertaining first (second) post so I am already looking forward to more. I think I know the book you mean and I decided not to buy it as it might encourage OH to drag me along on walks. The walks I like tend to be on completely flat surfaces such as promenades populated with restaurants and bars in case I am in need of an emergency sit down. Whereabouts are you planning to stay? Are you buying a holiday home or will you be renting each time you visit. Do you have long term plans to live here or will you always follow the 3 months here 3 months not lifestyle? I Frigiliana there is a chap who organises walks and he is very clear about the level of difficulty you might expect. But from people I know, his walks are always excellent...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Great post! I'm a slow walker myself, but that's because I like to dawdle, peer at things amd take photos. We live in this town, so there is no escape from walking uphill a lot. There is only one level street in the whole place, and it's not ours!

When we came over for a week or two at a time it was quite a pain, literally, but after a month of being here permanently our muscles developed and while we don't exactly sprint up the hill, it's manageable.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Hello and welcome. Great post! I'm a slow walker myself, but that's because I like to dawdle, peer at things amd take photos. We live in this town, so there is no escape from walking uphill a lot. There is only one level street in the whole place, and it's not ours!
> 
> When we came over for a week or two at a time it was quite a pain, literally, but after a month of being here permanently our muscles developed and while we don't exactly sprint up the hill, it's manageable.


So Beautiful...


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Reminds me, of when I found out what the chevrons meant on a British Ordnance Map. I try to avoid that route now


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi and thanks for your comments. I like the idea of having watering holes along the way. Like you, we stop, take photos, sit and take in the glorious views, of which there are many. 

We bought a little place inland from Velez Malaga in 2009. As it stands at the moment, the 3 and 3 plan is what we'll try and then see where we go from there. Much as I'd like to stay longer term, the draw of family for Mrs S, means there will still be trips back and that's only right.

The village we stay in, is similar to yours, in that for the most part, the only way is up (cue song) and it too has one level road, which we are a short but steep walk from.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome.

I thought you might be interested in this: xabia - Wikiloc: Search

It seems to me to be the site with the most Spanish content on it. There are all sorts of routes (walking, running, biking, etc.) and they are graded, although like you, I have found some to be harder than suggested. Many of the posters upload photos taken along the routes and make extensive notes to help navigation and point out where you can get drinks, etc. I download the maps to my phone and use that to find my way.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Horlics and thanks for the link to the routes. We've taken quite a few photos of various walks we've tried and I'l try and post some, when I get a little more used to the site.


----------

